# travelogue, report + long video-version (45 min.): Brevetto Brenta- Ortles (363km +8088m): Stelvio..



## gyorgyigabor (29 Dec 2015)

Hello !
4 weeks ago I shared the trailer, the best of video of the brevetto Brenta - Ortles (officially 363 kms + 8088 m) in Italy. 
3 days ago* I finished editing the long video-version (45 minutes long)and writing a travelogue about it*, so I'm happy to share them. The video contains more beauty and more details about the ride and adventure 
It is full with english subtitles to understand, but the video contains a lot of great music in the background. 

*The route: *Pietramurata (Italy) - Molveno - Passo Palade (1518 m) - Merano - Passo dello Stelvio (2760 m) -landslide on the descent - Bormio - Passo di Gavia (2621 m) - Ponte di Legno - Passo del Tonale (1883 m) - Dimaro - Passo Campo Carlo Magno (1682 m) - Stenico - Pietramurata. 

I hope You will enjoy and / or it can give motvation too.

The travelogue can be found here: 
http://gyorgyigabor.hu/2015_Brenta_Ortles_eng.html

Thanks for watching !
Gábor
The video can be seen here:


----------

